# Plow truck in Long Island



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 1 ton with plow in Suffolk County, NY. Im looking for work. 631 320 6549


----------



## CoastalPlowing (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ If you are willing to come to western nassau I got work for you . . . . .


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I can go pretty much anywhere. I also have a 2007 80 HP john deere tractor w/ loader here with me. How much work would you have available?


----------



## CoastalPlowing (Jan 2, 2011)

tjdozerman;1189311 said:


> I can go pretty much anywhere. I also have a 2007 80 HP john deere tractor w/ loader here with me. How much work would you have available?


I don't think the work I have requires a tractor of that size I have a 18hp tractor with a plow for the smaller driveways and big walkways along with 2 snowblowers although i do have a few jobs that I could use a plow truck as i don;t have one in my arsenal yet its next years venture . . . I am working on a few more properties as we speak as soon as i have them on board I will def have an amount of work where i will be in a position to hire a sub ........


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. If you need a hand give me a call. 304 481 0781 or 631 320 6549


----------



## CoastalPlowing (Jan 2, 2011)

You got it!


----------



## trash it (Jan 9, 2011)

I have two bob cats heated cabs and plow truck i have work but if you need me to move snow call me WILL SUB 631-241-7683 or 631 728-5701 long island east end


----------

